# iPad mini Retina Cellular rétention d'images



## Mouette03 (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Y a t'il des acheteurs d'iPad mini retina wifi + cellular qui sont épargnés par le problème de rétention dimages ?

Car moi j'en suis au 3 ème et toujours le même problème !! 

Merci d'avance pour vos infos


----------



## daxr1der (8 Janvier 2014)

Ca m'étonne pas, regarde mon topic "la honte"


----------



## esam74 (10 Janvier 2014)

Salut, regarde mon topic ipad mini retina remanence, je vais changer mon 6eme aujourd'hui, ils ont en plus des fuites de lumiere. le modele juste wifi n'a pas l'air d'avoir la meme dalle ils n'ont pas ce soucis de remanence


----------



## Mouette03 (24 Janvier 2014)

Bon ba mauvaise nouvelle je viens de recevoir mon nouvel iPad mini retina et il est pire que le précédent ! Grosse rétention d image je sais pas comment faire ! Je préfère le mini que le air


----------

